
“Just Ban the Nazis,” and the Exasperation of Sociotechnical Platform Politics - rhema
http://eegilbert.org/posts/just-ban-the-nazis/
======
towaway1138
It's easy to determine that Nazis are bad. It's far harder to agree on who the
present-day Nazis are.

~~~
krapp
>It's far harder to agree on who the present-day Nazis are.

No it isn't.

Do you believe Jews, homosexuals and non-white races are inferior to straight
whites? Do you believe the white race is the sole creator and rightful
inheritor of civilization, and that multiculturalism and race mixing is a
threat to that civilization? Do you identify as a Nazi, Neo-Nazi, white
supremacist or white separatist? Do you believe the Holocaust either never
happened or else that the Jews had it coming?

Then you're a Nazi.

Do you believe any of the above while supporting the use of violence to
further those ends?

Then you're _definitely_ a Nazi.

Do you identify as "alt-right?"

Then you may not be a Nazi, but you seem comfortable having them as allies,
which isn't much better.

Do you use Nazi imagery and rhetoric ironically?

Then you're an idiot who wants to be mistaken for a Nazi as a laugh, so enjoy
being mistaken for a Nazi. No one is laughing, though.

~~~
towaway1138
Perhaps I should have said "Nazis", i.e., fascists, totalitarians, etc. The
kind of people described in this brilliant essay:
[https://quillette.com/2019/02/21/what-my-days-as-a-
marxist-t...](https://quillette.com/2019/02/21/what-my-days-as-a-marxist-
taught-me-about-modern-political-cults/)

An important part of this is agreeing on who is _not_ a Nazi. Someone isn't a
Nazi just by dint of disagreeing with me. Certainly they're not a Nazi for
having voted for President Trump, or favoring well-ordered and lawful
immigration policies.

The real deal is amazingly rare. In my long life, I've never met an actual
Nazi (by your tests), nor even been in the presence of anyone I imagined might
be one.

